# Allergic to steering wheel



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

NOTE: I just realized I posted on the wrong board - could mod please move it for me?

Does anyone have suggestions for a steering wheel cover? I have developed some kind of blistering, skin-cracking, intensely itching contact dermatits on my hands, the start of which coincided with the timing of getting my car a couple months ago. Nothing helps it much and the itching keeps me awake at night and makes me want to tear the skin off of my hands. I found out that some people have gone through the same thing, developing contact dermatitis after getting cars, due to chemicals in the materials the steering wheels are made of, or chemicals used to clean or maintain leather steering wheel materials (mine is not leather). Some people have gone years of suffering before figuring out that it was caused by their cars. The best solution seems to be to put a cover over the steering wheel.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This makes no sense...how would people getting in your car cause you to have skin issues from your steering wheel?

I know this is called Rideshare but you're the one who is supposed to be driving.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> This makes no sense...how would people getting in your car cause you to have skin issues from your steering wheel?
> 
> I know this is called Rideshare but you're the one who is supposed to be driving.


Did you read something I did not write? I did not mention people getting in the car or other people driving.

I will re-state the issue. I need suggestions for a decent steering wheel cover because I am allergic to the materials used in the manufacturer of the steering wheel of the Kia Soul+ I recently purchased, the result of which is a medical condition known as contact dermatitis. If I don't put a cover over the steering wheel, I won't be able to drive the car because I will not wear gloves in warm weather (however, I'm currently having to wear cotton medical gloves 24-7, as the skin on my hands is a disaster of blistering, peeling, cracking, splitting, sometimes bleeding, intensely itching, and sometimes hurting).

I need the cover to be of something that is not leather, and something that is not the same substance as the steering wheel.

I've driven a lot of different cars, but this is the first time this has happened. Maybe I should file a formal complaint to the car manufacturer and request a recall in order to get the steering wheel replaced. I guess a bunch of other people would have to have reported the problem before the manufacturer would care about it.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I would hope you've consulted with a dermatologist about this condition and not just jumped to the conclusion that it's the steering wheel as the cause. Hands come into contact with many things during the course of the day. If a dermatologist does agree that a likely cause is the steering wheel I'm pretty sure an internet search will come up with a number of covers that will help alleviate the problem. Good luck in your endeavor to get some relief.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I contracted a disease from a South Korean product once. I suggest that you see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Material Scientist here: interior car materials are loaded with UV blockers, plasticizers, inhibiting agents that are for the most part, sensitizers. Most folks don't have a reaction, but sensitivity can be built over time. Once sensitized, there's no going back, you will have a reaction every time.

I recommend wearing personal protective equipment (PPE) in the form of long sleeves, impermeable driving gloves (leather or neoprene), protecting your skin with vaseline, frequent hand washing, and being careful where you place your gloves (same spot every time) and being mindful of what you touch with them. You could also coat your steering wheel with a lubricant (vaseline), at the risk of slippage to prevent chemicals from "blooming" to the surface as the material ages.

Hope that helps.


----------

